# A Dog



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a dog suitable for me. I'm looking for a dog with a low-maintenance coat of golden fur with a black muzzle, not too big but intelligent. Can you suggest me one? (Not a Boxer, maybe a boxer cross)

Happy now?


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh god. *Bestiality sensors going off*


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not really an expert on dogs, but I personally really like huskies. Though, they don't exactly fit your description... Unless you live in a warm climate, I'd suggest one of them.

*quote removed


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 28, 2010)

a goldenretriever might be something, my neighbours have got one, it's not very intelligent, but it's fur doesn't need a lot of attention. They are really average-sized dogs.


----------



## Midna (Jul 28, 2010)

Why should a furry's dog be any different than a normal person's dog? And why the specifications about how it looks?

Hey, I'm one and I don't feel there's any such thing as the perfect dog for a furry.

Well anyway, you should get a golden retriever mix, I should think. And treat it right.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 28, 2010)

Dog tongues are not as rough as cat tongues. Also, they really like peanut butter.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 29, 2010)

I think you are narrowing your field extremely with your needs. Plus, I have found that every dog can be intelligent if you train them from a young age.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 29, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> a goldenretriever might be something, my neighbours have got one, it's not very intelligent, but it's fur doesn't need a lot of attention. They are really average-sized dogs.


it sheds like crazy twice a year and needs to be constantly brushed to get the excess fur off or there will be fur all over the house
the size also is a little large for the average dog

*quote removed


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2010)

Do not want.


----------



## Gore (Jul 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Do not want.


indeed

on topic: please do not get a dog


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not they're mans best friend


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm looking for a dog *suitable for a furry*


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 29, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Why should a furry's dog be any different than a normal person's dog? And why the specifications about how it looks?
> 
> Hey, I'm one and I don't feel there's any such thing as the perfect dog for a furry.
> 
> Well anyway, you should get a golden retriever mix, I should think. And treat it right.



Because a furry isn't normal?  As far as the look, probably a bestiality turn on fetish while fur suiting.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2010)

lol. I didn't mean it that way, guys. Stop twisting it.

on topic: golden retriver cross? I hear German Shepherds can bring you Pepsi from the fridge too.


----------



## prowler (Jul 29, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm looking for a dog suitable for a furry, namely me. I'm looking for a dog with a low-maintenance coat of golden fur with a black muzzle, not too big but intelligent. Can you suggest me one? (Not a Boxer, maybe a boxer cross)


This is why we can't have nice things.
Just because you're a 'furry' doesn't mean you need to look for a dog that is suitable for 'furries'.
As with the rest, please don't get one.

If you do; Shiba Inu. Fuck the golden fur and low intelligence.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking at your list
Low-maintenance
Coat of golden fur
Black muzzle
Not too big
intelligent
Not sure of the breed but found this one that fits most of what you want (not to sure about 'intelligence' though, but definitely 'Low-maintainance')


Spoiler










Fooled you....


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2010)

Labradoodles.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 29, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Labradoodles.


Awwwww. That is soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a husky?


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2010)

It's either a Shiba Inu or an Akita.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

On Fire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ^Veho


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 30, 2010)

Corgi?


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2010)

*This 




is a Shiba Inu*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

Yup, I know. But they aren't highly intelligent. What I meant to say is is it a hucky cross-breed. Also do they cost a lot?

Also, 'On Fire' - in your signature.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2010)

The "on fire" is part of a sentence, I wonder if you've noticed it? 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, when thinking of dirigibles, most people either think "slow" or "on fire."




Also, Shiba Inu aren't a Husky crossbreed, and yes, they are pretty expensive.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 30, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Labradoodles.


I want one. Now!

I personally would love a Chow Chow or a Bulldog named Ralph, if I was gettin a dawg thats what I would choose xD

Chow Chow






Bulldog (named Ralph)


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2010)

You don't want any poodle, no.  They don't have fur, they have hair.  It needs to be trimmed/cut every so often.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2010)

Irish Soft-Coated Wheaten Terriers.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 31, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I always thought Costello photoshopped his pictures.
> 
> QUOTE(Veho @ Jul 30 2010, 07:04 PM)


Does she come with the dog?


----------

